# rutas nuevas



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos me gustaria que la gente que rueda por el d.f y zonas cercanas publiquen las rutas que mas o menos acostumbran hacer y la zona a donde es, asi tal vez podemos intercambiar rutas entre nosotros gracias


----------



## coacalcobiker (Feb 26, 2010)

Que tal, pues es el primer post que escribo por aqui, algunas veces habia entrado a mtbr pero pues como el ingles no se me da mucho preferia entrar a foromtb y otros en español, hasta ahora que me encontre con este foro de Mexico, me dio gusto y me esta gustando el foro, bueno pues yo soy de coacalco edo de mex, aqui tenemos un buen lugar para rodar y pues se puede hacer de todo, la mayoria aqui hacen XC, a mi en lo personal me gusta bajar, saltar y de todo un poco y pues mi bici es de enduro asi que trato de sacarle jugo, la semana pasada tuvimos aqui la primer fecha regional de DH region centro asi que para los DHeros tambien hay donde darle, y no es por nada pero nos quedo fregona la pista, a la mayoria de los que vinieron les gusto, y bueno pues estan todos invitados cuando gusten, sobre todo a ti brunomu cuando gustes aqui hay una buena opcion donde darle rico a la bici, saludos a todos.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

gracias amigo por compartir los lugares donde ruedas, claro que se me antoja rodar en coacalco pero ¿que onda uno llega a donde o por donde estan los caminos? gracias


----------



## coacalcobiker (Feb 26, 2010)

Pues es facil llegar, no se tu de donde vengas, pero bueno tomas periferico hacia el norte, mas o menos a la altura de perinorte esta la desviacion hacia ecatepec y coacalco, vas a salir a la av lopez portillo, tomas esa avenida hasta coacalco no hay pierde ya llegando vas a ver la sierra, hay varias entradas, hay una que es la mas cercana a donde vivo (yo subo rodando estoy al pie de la sierra) ahi hay estacionamiento del parque, hay palapas y hasta algunos animales como venados, pero pues mas facil si en verdad te interesa venir si gustas nos ponemos bien de acuerdo te dejo mi correo [email protected] si gustas escribeme o agregame al messenger, y pues ya te digo bien como llegar y nos vemos en algun punto y asi yo mismo te acompaño a darle por aca, y la propuesta es abierta a quien guste, pues saludos y felices rodadas (como la que me hice hoy jeje que rico rode jeje)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Yo he rodado en las "clasicas" del Defectuoso.

Ajusco (SNT), El Desierto y Chiluca.

En Ajusco no hay pierde. Subes, y despues bajas. Ahora que hay un monton de rutas ahi adentro de varios niveles. Pegatele a algunos regulares que no es dificil.

Yo he rodado ahi con el Tacubaya, RitoPc, Vizcaino, Rzozaya, Misha y algunos otros. De mis preferidas por alguna extrana razon, El Muerto. Cualquiera que suba a los Cardos o mas arriba, para despues bajar. Incluso me he aventado un shuttle con la flota.

En El Desierto, nomas he ido por ahi para la Cabana de Cedillo y a la Punta del Cerro de San Mguel. Ahi fui con el Arivas y antes de eso cuando era joven y mas estupido.

En Chiluca, he rodado muy poco por arriba de Espiritu Santo, pero hay rutas perrisimas (de divertidas) ahi tambien. La Discovery, Monolito, etc. Estan las "Clasicas" por si quieres hacer rodadas rapidonas, cortas y duras. No haces mucha distancia, pero dependiendo de con cuanta fe le des, son o mas duras.

Tierra Roja era mi pista de pruebas para Suspensiones. Subir o bajar por ahi es una linda madrina para la suspension por la velocidad y la variabilidad del terreno.

Puedes encontrar mas informacion en www.xinte.com y www.bicimapas.com.mx

Haz una busqueda por "Chiluca" o "Ajusco" en este foro y no te la acabas de fotos.

Un abrazo!


----------



## coacalcobiker (Feb 26, 2010)

Que tal, oye Warp tu tambien estas en foromtb verdad te he visto, como ya habia dicho soy nuevecito por aqui, no se como antes no habia visto esta seccion de Mexico, he estado leyendo y me he dado cuenta que organizan salidas de repente, cuando tengan alguna me gustaria me invitaran, siento que no ruedo tan mal, ando en esto desde 1998, he rodado tambien en chiluca y en mis buenos tiempos cuando corria xc llegue a correr algunas carreras en el ajusco, al desierto de los leones si nunca he tenido oportunidad de ir en bici, y bueno pues los felicito a los moderadores y quienes sean los iniciadores de este foro, saludos a todos y cuando gusten venir a rodar por aca por mis terruños estan todos cordialmente invitados les aseguro que se van a divertir.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

gracias por la inviacion a coacalco hay que ponernos de acuerdo un dia de estos, 
mis rumbos para rodar son principalmente el desierto de los leones que la verdad ya me se todas las rutas que hay, me gusta mucho rodar ahi porque queda cerca de mi casa y tiene muy buenas subidas y singletracks algunos saltos y dos o tres bajadas bastante cañonas tambien el paisaje es de lo mejor bosque y mas bosque y algunas presas,tambien me se algunas rutas por ocoyoacac y el potrero por la zona de la marquesa y la clasica del ajusco en las llantas (tres caidas,la cabroroca y el downhill) y ultimamente desde hace 4 meses e estado llendo a chiluca, la verdad esta chingon especialmente el loop del chiluco que la subida es por singletrack super tecnico y la bajada igual pero por el otro lado y las clasicas de las hojas, la mina y el monolito, pero se que hay muchisimas mas rutas, creo que wrap es el que sabe bien de chiluca si puedes dar mas indicacciones de como llegar a xinte rocks, el penhouse, caballo loco, discovery, etc se te agradece, saludos a todos.


----------



## chalexco (Nov 4, 2014)

brunomu said:


> hola a todos me gustaria que la gente que rueda por el d.f y zonas cercanas publiquen las rutas que mas o menos acostumbran hacer y la zona a donde es, asi tal vez podemos intercambiar rutas entre nosotros gracias


hola, puedes entrar a la pagina web WIKILOC y buscar todas las rutas de MTB, incluso ubicarlas en un google MAPS

=)


----------

